# Sorry but...............



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Now it's the time to reveal the secret. I was 11 when i joined this forum( not a big deal,but yeah somewht). So now i want to change the year and have to pm an admin or mod??


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2007)

who cares about the age , look at me . i m 14 now


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 14, 2007)

u only 14???


----------



## krates (Aug 14, 2007)

he he he i am 13 lol


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you should pm the admin.

Max, you are 14??
and pritish, you should be 12?
Kids?


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

Omg!!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 15, 2007)

^^same here...i feel old all of a sudden


----------



## faraaz (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoa...and I thought I was young at 21...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ Yaar 13 and 14 ki age mein toh mujhe DOS prompt bhi use karna nahi aata tha.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 15, 2007)

at the age of 13 ...i was learning about what is hardware and software...input/output devices....and learnt about DOS....


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 15, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Whoa...and I thought I was young at 21...



How fortunate! I am feeling like the Grandpa of the forums....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2007)

yaar , but suril is (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suril_Shah) ... see , he is also my friend 

he completed java at the age of 10 !!!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 15, 2007)

so wht yaar 12 hun. jst used my brain in time.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, you have got a lot of time ahead of you... to learn a lot of things. Utilize it.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 15, 2007)

And DONT get into hacking and stuff...its BAD!! And jaldi soya karo!


----------



## REY619 (Aug 15, 2007)

rotfl!!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2007)

i played paratroopers and prince wen i was 11  .... opportunities galore these days ... haan and as faraaz said jaldi soya karo ...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

i got my pc wen i was 16... aajkal ke bacche log are so lucky..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2007)

mine is 16 :: but acc. to the year i specified i shud be 21


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

arey at 12-13...... i used to play games lik paratrooper, alladin etc..... bought a pc wen i was 17...... i feel like im toooooooo old aftr seein this thread


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> who cares about the age , look at me . i m 14 now


*img291.imageshack.us/img291/6236/shockedsmileyzn3.gif *www.coolrom.com/forums/images/smilies/shocked.gif


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

when i was 12 or 13.dos,unix terminals only which i saw.also no computers at that time for schools.maybe i am too old @28


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 15, 2007)

^^sheesh.....i have lapsed into depression ...i got my pc when i was 16


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^sheesh.....i have lapsed into depression ...i got my pc when i was 16


And i got it when i was 20.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> And i got it when i was 20.




i got it wen i was 17...... n played only games fr d first 2 yrs..... no other use......


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> i got it wen i was 17...... n played only games fr d first 2 yrs..... no other use......


exactly same as mine

when i was in 6th


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 15, 2007)

it seems me and my bro EXPERTNO.1 r very lucky. we got a computer in 2000.  i did my PG DIPLOMA at age of 14  and my bro EXPERTNO.1 completed the same course at age of 12. Though the certificate we got from that institute(institute was COMPUTER CITY CORPORATION) is not valid for us but its GREAT


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 15, 2007)

^^good going


----------



## faraaz (Aug 15, 2007)

Seeing as everyone is reminiscing...I was I think 8 or 9 when my dad bought a 486 computer with MS-DOS on it. He used to let me play around in Wordstar or use Pacman, Prince of Persia, Paratrooper etc.

From there, I wasn't too interested in computers, until around 1998 when I discovered emails and chatting and things like that. From there, it all just snowballed and now its my life!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm 17 and gonna give boards this year.  its so bad

btw, there's this guy i know on an underground forum by the name of Teebs. he's my age but he has around 8000 posts and is a respected releaser at that forum


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

i guess am not much responsible for draining electricity as i see more and more recods r setting of


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 16, 2007)

i hv pc in my home since i was born and kept experimenting and learned things on my own but yeh experimenting ke chakkar ain maine 2-3 pc kharab bhi kar diye the.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 16, 2007)

i learned everything in windows by experimentin and Mera PC uske karan Kabhi bhi kharab nahi hua 
even i was able to modify the registry to get the full version of Nero (provided in digit cd at that time ) 

wen every there was some error or something PC in my locality then people used to call me and my bro for help. that time was great.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 16, 2007)

i am 15, will turn 16 this september 30th. study in class X. Feeling happy after seeing this thread. Before this, i  thought i was too small for this forum.

BTW @max, in which class u are?



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> i learned everything in windows by experimentin and Mera PC uske karan Kabhi bhi kharab nahi hua
> even i was able to modify the registry to get the full version of Nero (provided in digit cd at that time )
> 
> wen every there was some error or something PC in my locality then people used to call me and my bro for help. that time was great.



same here. 

first time i opened the registry and i got my lost sims cd-key and since then, i play with registry a lot.

everyone in my school asks me for help and they consider me a tech genius. feels too great, teaching nutterheads. (heck, many in my class don't know what's registry   ...many do not have the knowledge of directX)

i got my pc in class 6 and used to play road rash, cricket etc. till now, i use my pc mostly to play games.

Once, i  fitted the ram wrong in my friend's computer and since, i have never touched the hardware myself. AFRAID.


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

i m the younger here

only 10


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 16, 2007)

oh rrrrreaaaaaaallllly^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 16, 2007)

i am also 16 and all set to give 12th boards in PCMB. I exposed my age only some days ago... itz good to see ppl younger then me...letz wait 4 more surprises.... itz not age but brainz which really matters ..& i see ppl here having good amt of white matter in brainz..so carry on guys...& i will too do more than this after boards i guess


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

I am 10 and i dont know which class I m


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh really... now stop being satirical
"I am Piyush Gupta. I was born on 1st August 198* in panipat(haryana)."
if u were born on 198* u must be more then 17


----------



## cybersunil (Aug 16, 2007)

Gosh, someone please lock this thread before someone turns out to have a depression either by realizing he/she is too old or that he/she got his/her computer too late in life.

PEACE


----------



## indian_samosa (Aug 16, 2007)

Amen ^^


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> Oh really... now stop being satirical
> "I am Piyush Gupta. I was born on 1st August 198* in panipat(haryana)."
> if u were born on 198* u must be more then 17


 

Ohh u read my blog  not faree 

i m not even 10 years old to this computer world


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 16, 2007)

its damn too early for u folks ..... first time i touched any computer was in Class 11th (15 yrs of age then) and my PC came in 2005.......... u guys got a good head start ....use it well. ... and +1 for "jaldi soya karo"


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool so many youngers here by the way i m 17 and got my pc @ 13 yrs of age. And now i m doing B.C.A


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2007)

i was 12 when i got my PC and started gaming heavily and by 13 i used win in quake 3 @ hardcore level !! ......and           Age of empires 2 at hardest level 1 on 1 with the comp !



at 13 knew basic hacking !! and also apart from that i would successfully steal password from cybercafes using various techniques and use those connections !!

at 13 i could even assemble a PC with all jumper configs right in place and install windows successfully i did assemeble few PCs with my friend who was then in 12th ( me in 8th )


used to win all IT quizes at 13 and 14 !! 
then when i was 14 i was got introduced to chatting on yahoo !!


at the same time i got bored of games  and net and changed to studying also i had my first deep crush  so no time for computers

scored 100 in math and science in 9th (14yrs) and 10th (15 yrs)
interests changed all of sudden.....was 100 km away from computer
my computer was never started from 2004 APRIL to 2006  MAY 
sadly failed in IIT exams by a margin of few marks in boring chem all high marks in math and physics were or no use.....got mech at NIT surthkal but took Info Sci at bangalore's best college

now back to reclaim my kingdom.........!!


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmm...I placed fourth in the TCS IT quiz thing when I was 15...I built my first assembled computer from second hand spare parts when I was 14...but yeah, I got into it later than most of the kiddies around here...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

Im now 19 and i had a PC for my own when i was 14 and now Ive got 3PCs.
But i started gamin when i was 12- the video games. Its was a real craze.

My earliest P Cgames were roadrash, NFS2,3 etc


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys sound too lucky to me... I got my 1st comp wen i was 16.. had carefully handpicked components as i was on a low budget..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^ and i consider my self unlucky...i. shld'nt have wasted precious time of my high school life in 7th 8th and 1st half of 9th with my computer...there was nobody to tell !!!! and i dint realize it myself !!

instead i should have played outdoor games and focused on other things !!

but anyway those days were great !! being a genius @ 13 yrs old and beating a 20yr CS students !!

now am so poor at computer.....so much has changed after 2003 when i stopped with my computer !!

and playing diablo 1 and 2 was a great thing....i really enjoyed those 2 games in 9th !! i still remember those holidays in 8th playing diablo



one advice to all 13 14 and 15 yr old...throw your computer out of the window and get a life


later u dont want to cry 

" I had a life Now i have a Computer "

 do u ??


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2007)

i am in 9th now , i got my PC when i was in 6th , i mostly play games and do some miscieves with windows till 7th(not registry ) . in 7th i understand the pc a bit and installing 3-6+ softwares a day , . learnt basics of almost every popular software .

i remembered when i was noob and installed a linux provided by some PCQ magzine that time . i was not having even a windows xp cd that time . i spent 2 month with linux , than got famelier with linux . after that i got windows CD and done partition , i made wrong partitions (dont remember exactly but that resulted to HDD failure ). i called my comp engg , he replaced my harddisk with his harddisk from there i got ....**CENSORED PART** ..than i was knowing the concept of bootloader and all . i opened my pc for fun and a iny shot of static burnt my mainboard .

motherboard replacing time .

meanwhile i got DIGIT that year in that digit provided  demo version of prince of persia ww .from there i knew , that the gaming in PC is ot till snakes or minesweeper .

than for few months i played games . i was thinking of my hardware , it is too old time to replace'em all

almost every hardware was replaced . than i played a few months than 
i've got internet , yippie .i think i am the only person who changed his planes in 2 months
first dial up 
than plan250
than 900 ul(now)
 i was knoing only site was www.cartoonnetworkindia.com Silly . i found that there is google search , red in digit

that makes life simpler . i was learning at 4x speed . 

i ve once got popttt there was no method to play becoz of cr..*THIS FORUM DONT ALLOW POSTING OF WAREZ CONTENT*
..i was quiet experienced , yet learning . ive gone to the digit website one day . there i experimented all links .
ive came to this forum i clicked 'register' at the first movement without enen thinking that what is 'Forum' ... everyone knows after that i knew what is posting , my very first threads were very silly and stupid . becoz i was noob that time after .....*THERE IS VERY LONG STORY AFTER THAT *

now , i've learnt  html . and learning C right now .it is not even a year since i got my internet . and know a bit of hacking . i have almost 60+ passwords of different persons right now , including BSNL pass,gmail,yahoo,zapak,etc


i m still learning the miracles of the world .

u will be surprised to know my percentace over the time , adding exel chart to explain
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/4793/chartle1.gif


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 16, 2007)

good story letz start some novel like 'when digitians expose themselves' or 'the enigmatic digit guys' or maybe ' confessions of an infant noob' ...it wud be gr8 like Chetan Bhagat..& someday u can even get it instead of fast track heee heee


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2007)

man evy1 is goin down the memory track... and my memories arent very great..


----------



## cybersunil (Aug 17, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> ^^^ and i consider my self unlucky...i. shld'nt have wasted precious time of my high school life in 7th 8th and 1st half of 9th with my computer...there was nobody to tell !!!! and i dint realize it myself !!
> 
> instead i should have played outdoor games and focused on other things !!
> 
> ...



Surely agree with you PAL.. All the kiddies in this FORUM.. Seriously.. Get out of your room or wherever you spend time on computer for most part of the day and get a life. Remember Life is not Virtual, it's REAL.. You have loads of time later to fiddle around with those mother boards, RAM and CPU's


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

these days all guys are going senti in the forum. everybody has some bad/stupid past, but some discuss with others, while some dont, they keep the truth with themselves, just try to manage life and have balance in life, be a good human being and successful with good ways.


----------



## cybersunil (Aug 17, 2007)

Amen ^^


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i am in 9th now , i got my PC when i was in 6th , i mostly play games and do some miscieves with windows till 7th(not registry ) . in 7th i understand the pc a bit and installing 3-6+ softwares a day , . learnt basics of almost every popular software .
> 
> i remembered when i was noob and installed a linux provided by some PCQ magzine that time . i was not having even a windows xp cd that time . i spent 2 month with linux , than got famelier with linux . after that i got windows CD and done partition , i made wrong partitions (dont remember exactly but that resulted to HDD failure ). i called my comp engg , he replaced my harddisk with his harddisk from there i got ....**CENSORED PART** ..than i was knowing the concept of bootloader and all . i opened my pc for fun and a iny shot of static burnt my mainboard .
> 
> ...



same here also. max and i are soo alike. i also got my pc in 6th and used to sit whole day on the pc. played The Sims continuously for 14-16 hours. spent all my summer vacation playing sims and other games.
Result - my percentages declined 

Class 5 (no pc) - 87%
Class 6 (newly bought HCL Ezeebee) - 84.5%
Class 7 (addicted, spending way too much playing games) - 79.2%
Class 8 (addiction grew stronger, spent months playing games - also suffered from high fever during exams) - 74%
Class 9 (vowed to study seriously, but to no vain. got introduced to consoles and spent too much time on tech magazines, gaming addiction grew on) - 79.6%
Class 10 (once again vowed to throw my pc out of the window, but never succeeded. spending way too many hours on gamespot, ign etc.) - Currently Studying ago 1st unit exams were over and except hindi,english,s.sc. all went bad. fearing of failing in MATHS.

see, how a genius in studies turns a struggler for marks.

So guys, the moral of the story is PCs are more addictive than drugs They ruin one's life. So, let's start an ANTI-PC MOVEMENT FOR THOSE BELOW 15...


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ +1 .............i think these kids shld realise that the outer life (outside the cabby ...and ur PC room) is far much better at this age. This is the age where a person learns to adjust to the outer world (through friends and pals), playing outdoor games leads to development of qualities like physical fitness, teamwork, positive attitude, competition and mental strength. Also there are certain extra curricular activities (....   ....) which are far more entertaining and intrsting and teach management (time and money managament if multitasking  )........................ so in short there is somethin for every type of kid out there ...and rem ..all these burnt motherboards and crashed hard disks can wait but teenage will never come back..................... 

      Hope u get my point (i am not that expressive in writing as i am verbally )


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 17, 2007)

Hm.... I dunno about the performance in school, as I never suffered from it, but got my first PC when I was 8. It was a 286, and I used it for playing with WS and playing prince.

Then I got another one when I was 13 (as a present for doing well in scholarship exams), and all I did was play games. And finally I got a laptop as a gift again (for getting NTS).... So I don't think that using PC is the sole reason for poor acadamic (or less than average of an indivisual) performance.

Aditya


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2007)

I get cool marks to get cool hardware hehehe


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i am in 9th now , i got my PC when i was in 6th , i mostly play games and do some miscieves with windows till 7th(not registry ) . in 7th i understand the pc a bit and installing 3-6+ softwares a day , . learnt basics of almost every popular software .
> 
> i remembered when i was noob and installed a linux provided by some PCQ magzine that time . i was not having even a windows xp cd that time . i spent 2 month with linux , than got famelier with linux . after that i got windows CD and done partition , i made wrong partitions (dont remember exactly but that resulted to HDD failure ). i called my comp engg , he replaced my harddisk with his harddisk from there i got ....**CENSORED PART** ..than i was knowing the concept of bootloader and all . i opened my pc for fun and a iny shot of static burnt my mainboard .
> 
> ...








tats it dude........ u shud spend more time on ur studies yaar...... b a bit realistic..... im nt sayin 2 throw ur pc out of d window....... juss try 2 concentrate more on studies.....

i always got more than 90% upto 10th ..... n even in 12th i got into d 80ees.......juss bcoz...... i concentrated more on studies...... n still i hav a decent knowledge bout computers..... nt sayin its enough knowledge...... but gud marks helped me 2 get into a gud collg....


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 18, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> tats it dude........ u shud spend more time on ur studies yaar...... b a bit realistic..... im nt sayin 2 throw ur pc out of d window....... juss try 2 concentrate more on studies.....
> 
> i always got more than 90% upto 10th ..... n even in 12th i got into d 80ees.......juss bcoz...... i concentrated more on studies...... n still i hav a decent knowledge bout computers..... nt sayin its enough knowledge...... but gud marks helped me 2 get into a gud collg....



u are right, mate. exams are more important. they will shape ur career.

I think this is going to be my last post as my parents are insisting to put away my pc as my boards are coming. see ya all after the boards. BYE!!!


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 18, 2007)

I first used computer after my 12th exam that is nearly 17 years. And I had my first computer when I was in 3rd year in BE i.e. 20 years and I am still using it. You all guys seem to me to be very young and also very lucky to get to use computer so early. But I must say that you should look more into academics rather than computers. It is more important. You can always learn and use it during or after your graduation. Now a days when I am working I am usually 10 hours in front of computers and I am getting bored day by day for of using computers. And I have to use computers as it the requirement of being Software Engineer. So guys, do try to limit the use of computers and try hard on studies.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2007)

ok its about time this thread gracefully dies !


----------

